# 2 newest additions! Update - 1 month old Pics



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2010)

Born 1-26-2010 around 7 pm, one whopper of a buckling and a dainty doeling! No names picked out yet.  The sire of the kids can be seen in my avatar.

*Buckling*










*Doeling*: has a patch of brown over her little udders









With mama:





 0


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2010)

They are cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations, they're adorable.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cute babies..  Does mama have a little dairy influence, maybe?


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 27, 2010)

The little boy almost looks like he has a little Ying Yang on his face.

In Chinese philosophy, the concept of yin yang ([yin C simplified Chinese: ; traditional Chinese: ; pinyin: yn] [yang - simplified Chinese: ; traditional Chinese: ; pinyin: yng] often referred to in the west as yin and yang) is used to describe how seemingly disjunct or opposing forces are interconnected and interdependent in the natural world, giving rise to each other in turn. The concept lies at the heart of many branches of classical Chinese science and philosophy, as well as being a primary guideline of traditional Chinese medicine,[1] and a central principle of different forms of Chinese martial arts and exercise, such as baguazhang, taijiquan, and qigong and of I Ching divination. Many natural dualities  e.g. dark and light, female and male, low and high, cold and hot  are viewed in Chinese thought as manifestations of yin and yang.  

Maybe a bit to out there for you sometimes I come up with some off the wall stuff.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Cute babies..  Does mama have a little dairy influence, maybe?


I think she does down the line somewhere. She's one of our production does, but I just love her dark head. She passes it on to the kids. Her doeling from last year looks just like her except her blaze is narrower.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 27, 2010)

Awe!  Sweet little ones!  They look so pure don't they??  Little angels


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!  I love the pic of them with momma where they are holding their little sleepy heads the same way.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> Awe!  Sweet little ones!  They look so pure don't they??  Little angels


The little buckling is the best looking, but I'm partial to the little doeling. She's so sweet and feminine. They are from a 100% fullblood Boer, so the doeling can be registered as 50%. 

I think I may already have a taker for the little buckling.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 27, 2010)

They are darling!


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jan 28, 2010)

They are so sweet!  I love the pic with the doeling sticking her tongue out- precious!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2010)

The buckling is the spittin' image of his sire.  Congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 28, 2010)

The doeling, Bella, is doing great at her new home. They are so in love with her. They call me every week to let me know how much they are enjoying her.

Here's the buckling at 1-month-old:






Asleep in the food dish (why do kids like to do this?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like he is doing well.


----------



## countrywife (Mar 30, 2010)

OOOHHH, He needs to come home to Mama! I fixed his yard up for him last week, culled the herd, kept him 6 pretty little girls to work with. Any pictures lately?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 24, 2010)

countrywife said:
			
		

> OOOHHH, He needs to come home to Mama! I fixed his yard up for him last week, culled the herd, kept him 6 pretty little girls to work with. Any pictures lately?


Hey! I hope he adjusts well to his own group of ladies. I guess new pics would be a little too late now?


----------



## countrywife (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL, yea, I know what he looks like! He is out in the kennel. He is just as quiet as can be until he sees somebody. Then he bawls his fool head off. i put one of my little nannies with him, so he wouldnt be alone. Everyone has been over to meet him, and the dog is laying outside the kennel door, just in case he needs anything. 

Thank you so much, he is a wonderful addition to the farm!


----------

